# no ...



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Rocky is dead :crying: :crying: noticed none of her food had gone and looked in her house 

I knew she didn't have too long left , she was 3 and wasn't eating as much but you don't expect it 

r.i.p my gorgeous sweet little girl , you spent over a week inside a wall , twice , you've been under the washing machine and been a right little character , I will miss you so much sweetheart :cryin:


































2008 - 2011 <3


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Soo sorry hun, RIP Rocky xxxx


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

arrr poor thing rip little one


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.

Sleep tight little Rocky x x x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry, she was a beautiful little girl.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What a little sweetheart, Im so sorry for your loss (hugs). Run free at the bridge little one xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

RIP Little One <3


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

So sorry for your loss 
RIP little Rocky xx


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm sorry.  Rest in peace, Rocky.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

So Sorry sweetie *Hugs*, she was a gorgeous little thing. R.I.P sweet little girl x x


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Oh no, RIP little one scamper free over the bridge xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun am so sorry!!!!!!!!!!!

RIP little Rocky!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh no  run free little one


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks everyone , buried her in the garden today


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl, Rest in Peace little Rocky x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

R.I.P Rocky


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

awww so sad 

RIP Lil princess xxx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss  RIP Rocky xx


----------

